# How Far is Too Far



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

For the sake of this thread lets assume you are hunting Rabbit, using double tapered TB Gold with .44 cal lead and you are capable of hitting at all ranges. How far is too far to take the Rabbit cleanly? My longest clean kill to date is no more than 25yds. Indeed would changing to a different bandset or different ammo increase the distance?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i think 150ft is more than capable, but you cant garuntee a quick clean kill, to be honest if you shot it with double theraband gold and a 16mm lead and hit it in the head from 200ft you would more than likely kill it, but 25m is about all i shoot from - john


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a theoretical question John as I love to stalk. The closer the better for me. I know I have had a the odd lucky shot from silly distances but that's not what it's about for me. Has anyone done Chrony tests at distance, just to see how much power retansion there is?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the real problem is being able to hit it in the head, as opposed to say breaking its leg or breaking a rib. A rabbit with a broken leg or busted rib can still get away from you and take a while to die, which to me is unacceptable. For me, part of the reason for keeping shots fairly close is to enable me to get to the beast quickly after shooting it. Even if it is not killed immediately, it will most likely be stunned for several seconds. If you are close enough, you can get to it before it recovers and dispatch it humanely. I don't think I have ever taken a shot at more than 50 feet or so, at least when I intended to kill something. When driving cattle or hogs, of course I would shoot at further distances as there was no intent to cause serious harm.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i think upto 350 ft you are ok , any more than that.... i wouldent suggest it, the ammo might slow down that far


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

350 feet ??? That's a tough shot with a .22 cal rifle. For me 20 yards max. Yes I can hit cans at longer distances but they stay put after being hit and don't run off and die. You probably meant to type 35 feet.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think too much energy would be lost at 350 ft possibly even 250 too much would be lost


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Charles, that is exactly the point of the thread. Especially for our younger members (or not so young!) who might be tempted to try the longer shot. There is an awfull lot of experience on this forum and I just wondered what the consensus of opinion was, as to distance and clean kill.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

I think a nice clean kill is important. No one likes to see animals in pain. I like to get as close as possible and always go for head shots. So I would stick to the stalking its more enjoyable and leave the distance shooting for cans.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I think the problem lies in people seeing some of the top shooters making very long shots at inanimate objects and think they can shoot game at the same ranges. I'm really pleased to see the replies that come through so far. Good resposible answers, thankyou.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

closer the better, better to miss than injure, jeff


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Toddy said:


> I think the problem lies in people seeing some of the top shooters making very long shots at inanimate objects and think they can shoot game at the same ranges. I'm really pleased to see the replies that come through so far. Good resposible answers, thankyou.


im glad you worded that properly,i was thinking along the same lines as you when i saw those,my reply might have come off the wrong way! i myself try an keep within 30ft max,im more accurate and less likely to miss,if its not a head shot im close enuff for the break


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

The closer the better!

My longest shot was a rabbit at 25-27 yards and it needed to be finished as I broke the back with a stone and finished it with a head shot at 20 yards.

I prefer 15-20 yards but less is better the closest kill I had a large rabbit at 25 feet it was a clean kill head shot, and a dove with a neck shot at 10 yards and a roosting pigeon at 5 yards with a heavy hexnut neck shot.

Shooting far and killing from afar is a risk, and I dont think it makes you less of a hunter to get closer..

I think it means you have excellent stealth in your stalking skills to get as close as possible..

Tracking and stalking are more than half the skill of hunting, the rest is proficiency with your chosen hunting tool.

Nico


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well said that man. My longest clean kill on a Rabbit was about 25yds. I know a catapult can kill at much greter distances but, and it's a massive but, I know I don't have the skill or the confidence to guarantee (ish) a clean kill beyond 20-25yds.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can not take it out with one clean shot then dont take it?


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Seems everyone agrees the closer the better. Which is a good thing, less wounded prey.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Just a theoretical question John as I love to stalk. The closer the better for me. I know I have had a the odd lucky shot from silly distances but that's not what it's about for me. Has anyone done Chrony tests at distance, just to see how much power retansion there is?


Stalking is the best part of many a hunt-Getting in range without being detected is what it is all about.
The rabbits around here have built in radar,Get within 50 yards of them and they Are off.
You have to get down wind and use walls and bushes etc to get within range-even then you only get one shot before they are away.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

There is something about stalking. Getting so close to a wild animal you can smell it. The shot in many cases is secondary.


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

I do not hunt with slingshots but i guess you could keep the same range as with your shotgun 25-30yards


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

philly said:


> 350 feet ??? That's a tough shot with a .22 cal rifle. For me 20 yards max. Yes I can hit cans at longer distances but they stay put after being hit and don't run off and die. You probably meant to type 35 feet.
> Philly


no i meant 350 , i can hit a rabbit from that far , but thinking back on it if you was to miss then it would be quite far away... and it would run off and die injured


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Toddy said:


> Charles, that is exactly the point of the thread. Especially for our younger members (or not so young!) who might be tempted to try the longer shot. There is an awfull lot of experience on this forum and I just wondered what the consensus of opinion was, as to distance and clean kill.


its not "trying" the longer shot , i can hit a can at 400ft so i would be ok , straight through the can so i am sure you could kill one from that far, i wouldent sugest it though


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

25 yards would be the maximum for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> Charles, that is exactly the point of the thread. Especially for our younger members (or not so young!) who might be tempted to try the longer shot. There is an awfull lot of experience on this forum and I just wondered what the consensus of opinion was, as to distance and clean kill.


its not "trying" the longer shot , i can hit a can at 400ft so i would be ok , straight through the can so i am sure you could kill one from that far, i wouldent sugest it though








[/quote]

Do you realize how far 400 feet is?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

cant wait to see that vid


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> 350 feet ??? That's a tough shot with a .22 cal rifle. For me 20 yards max. Yes I can hit cans at longer distances but they stay put after being hit and don't run off and die. You probably meant to type 35 feet.
> Philly


no i meant 350 , i can hit a rabbit from that far , but thinking back on it if you was to miss then it would be quite far away... and it would run off and die injured
[/quote]
you can hit a rabbit from 350ft?? 107 metres? oh mate you gotta post a vid,but make it easier and post one at 100ft onto a can,i cant see 350 feet lol


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Megadippen said:


> I do not hunt with slingshots but i guess you could keep the same range as with your shotgun 25-30yards


Or indeed a camera if you don't hunt. Stalking wild animals is addictive.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

I was out stalking tonight after work. Nearly got myself a grey and a mallard








. But like most times came home empty handed. I still had a great time though stalking and I think I'll be out again tomorrow


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> 350 feet ??? That's a tough shot with a .22 cal rifle. For me 20 yards max. Yes I can hit cans at longer distances but they stay put after being hit and don't run off and die. You probably meant to type 35 feet.
> Philly


no i meant 350 , i can hit a rabbit from that far , but thinking back on it if you was to miss then it would be quite far away... and it would run off and die injured
[/quote]
you can hit a rabbit from 350ft?? 107 metres? oh mate you gotta post a vid,but make it easier and post one at 100ft onto a can,i cant see 350 feet lol
[/quote]
i have one of me hittin a coke can at 250 ft , but i have only gone upto 400 and its hard to do because 400 ft down tha path thing where i do it ir a road... its really hard to concentrate when you have to watch for cars too lol heres the vid :


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

also if i can get a can at 250 ft with a hex nut i can get further ranges with 9.5mm steel lol







btw i dont know if i said this to anyone but if you put the vid quality to 720p you can see the can go left, this is because i have a stone behined it to stop it blowing over


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

credit where credit is due mate,thas a ****ing wicked shot,ive been humbled


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shot, but still too far to shoot live game. Chances of a killing shot are very small.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I would imagine if you all shot game at 250 feet you'd have no meat on the table also I've heard rabbits being hit a 50m (rats even less) and still run off,I'm no expert on the matter but it seems to me that 20m or less is a safe bet for a clean killl,head shot.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Can i say that we are mostly agreed then, that 25yds is about the maximum range that shots on small live game should be taken?
It's just good to have it in print on the forum so 'guests' and members looking in have a reference point about what to expect when out hunting with a catapult.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is a great shot indeed. But that is 250 and not 350. And it is a soda can.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> That is a great shot indeed. But that is 250 and not 350. And it is a soda can.


and i did that with a hex nut . not a 9.5mm steel ball , its a lot easier to do with the round ammo . i will have a video of a 400 ft shot to shut you up.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> That is a great shot indeed. But that is 250 and not 350. And it is a soda can.


and i did that with a hex nut . not a 9.5mm steel ball , its a lot easier to do with the round ammo . i will have a video of a 400 ft shot to shut you up.
[/quote]

I have no doubt you can do it on camera. The question still is would it be practical to shoot at an animal from that distance.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Do it 5 times in a row and I'll be a beliver. Not at game though, stay with cans.
Philly


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

1 mile is too far.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Aras said:


> 1 mile is too far.


LOL


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

philly said:


> Do it 5 times in a row and I'll be a beliver. Not at game though, stay with cans.
> Philly


i dont hunt , i dont mind it tho , im not bothered by it but i think if your gonna do it do it properly and if theres any doubt you cant kill it dont , i can get a can at 250 ft 5 times in a row , but its just the filming i have to worry about now because the police have stopped me going to the spot where i did the last vid , noone owns it so i cant understand why im not allowed to go there , im not vandalising it...


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> That is a great shot indeed. But that is 250 and not 350. And it is a soda can.


and i did that with a hex nut . not a 9.5mm steel ball , its a lot easier to do with the round ammo . i will have a video of a 400 ft shot to shut you up.
[/quote]

I have no doubt you can do it on camera. The question still is would it be practical to shoot at an animal from that distance.
[/quote]
yeah , sorry man







bit annoyed earlier







sorry


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, if I shoot something at 200+ feet and just wound it, I cannot get to it before it can get away ... and that worries me. It is just my personal opinion ... but for me, I will not shoot at something with a slingshot so far away that I could not get to it within 30 seconds or so in case it is just wounded. None of us makes a perfect shot every time ... at least I don't!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess we have gone astray from the original question of how far away should be the limit on game. Only as far as you can be reasonably sure of a clean kill. The closer the better or pass on the shot. Period.
Philly


----------

